# DA Info



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I will just leave this ....... HERE

From Dakka Dakka

Fliers and speeders and bikes OH MY !!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Awww yeahhh. Imma have myself 3 of those plasma speeder thingies, a squad of Black Knights, those new DW (not so keen on the Belial model tbh), etc etc. Cannot get enough of the speeders.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Ooh! 

Just what I need, more shiny syndrome!


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

I'm usually not much for Space marines but these look great and when I saw the speeder and flyers my jaw literaly dropped.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Those ARE good looking. I'm curious what they've done to the feel of the Dark Angels now.

EDIT: FOC and fluff wise I mean. Those are good looking models either way.


----------



## Thantis (Dec 3, 2012)

damn, now I cant decide if I want DW or RW


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Holy mother of God those are good looking models! Too bad I've already got my fingers in too many pots, otherwise I'd hop on the DA one out of sheer appearance


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Keen on the flyer with the ridiculously large Gattling thing !


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

and is that asmodai back i spot from the little text i can see on same page as belial


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Terminator with power axe, Awesome! Flyer with insanely huge assault cannon, Awesome!
Apothecary on bike, Awesome! Land speeder vengeance, WFT? Might just be the pictures but not too keen on that one!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Where's my kleenex!!! :shout:


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The speeder looks retarded. But the rest of it is very, very cool.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Loving those flyers.....k:

Chuffed with those bikes too. I just hope the detailing on the front mud guards are seperate pieces


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Those fliers look as though they may not be able to hover ...


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

OIIIIIIO said:


> Those fliers look as though they may not be able to hover ...


But most fliers look like they shouldn't fly so hovering is anyone's guess:laugh:


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Thantis said:


> damn, now I cant decide if I want DW or RW


YOU WANT BOTH!!!

I dunno what to do now with my WIP deathwing-ravenwing. Just got 4 squads of 5 with lightning claws, TH/SS, chainfist, PF/SB combos...I guess they will transfer okay to the next edition codex looking at these pics. I will just have to add those beautiful 'Dark Knights' inner circle models to them, and start the ravenwing from scratch with all those new models...twin linked plasma guns attached the bike, oh my!! 

And finally a model for Belial! Was just about to order a space hulk captain to convert into him, guess I wont have to now...

Flyer also looks awesome!

Very excited!


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Looks like I'll have to build a new Belial... That one looks hideous.


----------



## Thantis (Dec 3, 2012)

Both the DW and RW look like they have some exciting options and I will probably do both. Its now a matter of which one do I start first lol


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The Son of Horus said:


> The speeder looks retarded. But the rest of it is very, very cool.


+1 on that.

Love the look of the DA's version of the Storm Talon, decent sized wings for once. That cannon looks a bit like the Avenger cannon on the A-10. No doubt it will have tacky DA name though.That speeder looks a bit fucking chunky even by SM standards though. I'm really hoping that the new Dex keeps the whole Deathwing list thing but introduces Vanguard/Sternguard, if they do it makes it perfect my minotaurs, I'll pick up that and 2 of those flyers thanks!

I do wish they would do away with the names: Dark Knights? Really? Thats the best you could come up with, I though the Wolfguard, riding Thunderwolfs with Wolf Claws was bad.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Good grief! Those are just covered in awesome sauce! MUST HAVE :shok:


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Flyers look great. Also do the flyers look the same as the generic space marine flyers expect with wings?


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

does anyone know who wrote the book?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Fallen said:


> does anyone know who wrote the book?


20 dollars say Matt Ward. Now let me go look it up.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Looks like I'm wrong, its Veetock, they guy who did the fantasy skaven army book.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Veetok? What is his track record like?


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

From what I hear, he writes strong army books. He has never done 40k, so it will be a breathe of fresh air.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Sweet, I look forward to this Codex.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Jeremy Vostok: he's been around forever, appearing a lot more in the early days of GW. They seem to have brought him to the fore once more recently... if you check out the early White Dwarfs he and Andy Chambers looked VERY different back in the day


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

The models are very impressive. And I'm looking forward to seeing what fresh insight we get from a primarily Fantasy author.

Perhaps Ward is taking a back seat on codex work, since he wrote the rulebook. Much like Alessio in 5th.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

They... They glued wings onto the Storm Talon?!?!?!!?

:shout:

Well this should make the wife happy... as long as she somehow never notices my army doubling in size.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Archon Dan said:


> Perhaps Ward is taking a back seat on codex work, since he wrote the rulebook.


I heard Matt Ward did actually write it, they just put Jeremy's name on the cover so his inbox stopped getting jammed with hate mail...


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm not convinced by them, they feel like Black Templars 2.0, to fancy and flamboyant.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

I like like it, Beliel tho is way to static for a character nowa days, even the Deathwing is more dynamic.

The landspeeder is pretty good apart from the "crows nest" at the front, it doesnt fit the flow of the model, looks as if its been glued on buy a 8yr old, would have been better if it was put right be side the pilot and slightly increase the height of the rear turret.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> I do wish they would do away with the names: Dark Knights? Really? Thats the best you could come up with, I though the Wolfguard, riding Thunderwolfs with Wolf Claws was bad.


Iz teh awesomez! :laugh:

But yeah, somebody in the studio obviously has a serious boner for Batman and went to watch the movie the night before...... :stinker:


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Pics seem to have been removed from Dakka for copyright reasons?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Probably GW clamping down on a leak. But it's a touch late now


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's the pictures from bitzbox:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

wow! thats some crazy stuff, the land speeder looks awful, everything else looks great.No indication about a land raider variant or the dread variant people were talking about


----------



## Nick1080 (Oct 8, 2010)

Loving the flyers - with the big gatling cannon one I could see a nice route to building a variant of the IG Avenger without having to pay FW prices Wouldn't really need to do more than extend the tail a bit and model a tail gunner

Land Speeders look like bum. _Maybe_ if you can build em without the stupid nose turret (i.e. like a regular speeder) without too much effort it would upgrade them to merely bland...

Speaking of bland... Belial has to be he most boringly posed model of recent times. Still, he looks pretty easy to dismantle, buy him for the parts and build your own version using a DeathWing knight I reckon.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

That Land Speeder has given me the same reaction as the Dragon for CSM...

WTF. Is that?!

I don't like the Speeder thing, everything else is beautiful.


----------



## Nick1080 (Oct 8, 2010)

Loving the flyers - with the big gatling cannon one I could see a nice route to building a variant of the IG Avenger without having to pay FW prices Wouldn't really need to do more than extend the tail a bit and model a tail gunner

Land Speeders look like bum. _Maybe_ if you can build em without the stupid nose turret (i.e. like a regular speeder) without too much effort it would upgrade them to merely bland...

Speaking of bland... Belial has to be he most boringly posed model of recent times. Still, he looks pretty easy to dismantle, buy him for the parts and build your own version using a DeathWing knight I reckon.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Either way. 5 boxes of the new Terminators + Other things means my Xmas Bonus has just evaporated.


----------



## lockeF (Feb 18, 2011)

Overall I'm very excited for everything - even the speeder with a bit of converting, depending on its stats.

However, that DW apothecary looks a bit strange the way he is standing. I don't like it.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

Is it just me, or does the canopy thing where the second seat would normally be look like it's a transfer or something? It looks *really* strange...


----------



## DreadLordRedAxe (Jan 23, 2012)

Looks to me like the speeder is a Tau Skyray with extra engines and the nose turret moved to the top


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Well aboslutely loving most of those models. The Land Speeder is WTF though and Belial and Chaplain are a bit too static for my liking but like the old touch at the bottom of their robes. Will definately be getting the LE Dark Angel dex when it ships or just go town and pre-order the damn thing!


----------



## Brother Belphor (Jul 26, 2012)

Awesome... Saw the pics and i'm sold. I already have a DA army now i will build a bigger one. Thanks for sharing!!!!!


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

What does "too static" actually mean?


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Their pose isn't sufficiently dynamic to promote an atmosphere of action or combat.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, I like the Belial and all his fiddley bit goodness, but, I already kitbashed one of my own.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Well, I like the Belial and all his fiddley bit goodness, but, I already kitbashed one of my own.


Same here, even bashed it from the previous "official" Belial model, a Terminator Captain :laugh: though I am tempted to pick this up for completeness eventually.

Personally I think it's odd they put the Speeder gunner up front instead of used the Storm hull to fit the weapons in the back. Though if it's good enough a plasma cannon speeder is a tempting idea, like the rest of the kit. The ornaments I saw coming from miles away though with where SW and BA went.

Just hope the book is actually good in the end but judging by the models alone this at least isn't Marines Lite for now.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I wouldn't say I'm in love with the speeders, but I do like the over-the-top look of them


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Karyudo-DS said:


> Same here, even bashed it from the previous "official" Belial model, a Terminator Captain :laugh: though I am tempted to pick this up for completeness eventually.


 I may pic it up too, I'm just hoping it may be a plastic kit like the Chaos Aspiring Champion, however, I'm sure it'll be finecast.

Anyway, I hope no one minds me sharing my Belial.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I just messed up my tracky daks, they are fragging awesome.

Looks like i'm justified in choosing DA for my Space Marines.

So here comes the mighty 

*"Angels of Benediction"*


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> The speeder looks retarded.





Nick1080 said:


> Land Speeders look like bum. _Maybe_ if you can build em without the stupid nose turret (i.e. like a regular speeder) without too much effort it would upgrade them to merely bland...


my thoughts almost exactly on the land speeder, however i think that without the crow's nest it would look a lot better, maybe and under slung heavy bolter.



Nick1080 said:


> Speaking of bland... Belial has to be he most boringly posed model of recent times. Still, he looks pretty easy to dismantle, buy him for the parts and build your own version using a DeathWing knight I reckon.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Are you seeing the same models as I am? Or have I had a brain aneurysm affecting my geometric pattern recognition?

Because these models are all atrocious! Especially the land speeder. Everything else is maybe not "atrocious" per se, but at least disappointing. I mean, how could they not take this opportunity to improve the most dated-looking Space Marine-related model, the basic bike kit? It's basically the same old bike sculpt with dandy on top. The terminators don't inspire me, though they are an improvement, not that I used to like them before.

The flyer is... Decent. I guess. It's hard to say just yet, it feels very samey. I guess it's just the imperial flyer aesthetic I never liked (except for marauder variants)

Do we know who wrote the codex? Not that it matters for the models, but I'd like to know. I hope it's Cruddace, which would mean a guarantee that he (which would be worst case scenario) is going nowhere near my beloved Tau.

Anyway, it's a mixed bag, this. With both Chaos and Dark Angels getting horrible models in a row, I (perhaps irrationally) have hopes that the best sculptors are all working on Tau.

That all said, I hope you DA guys get good rules, you've certainly gone long enough at almost the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

"borrowed from bols"

















i think Belial has been over priced as they dont expect to shift many units of him, hes fine cast and i expect most people will just kit bash him (or already have) out of the new deathwing kit, which comes in at a whopping £35, but then again it looks like its chock full of bits as its got the knights and the command bits in, same for the raven wing too.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

MetalHandkerchief said:


> Do we know who wrote the codex? Not that it matters for the models, but I'd like to know. I hope it's Cruddace, which would mean a guarantee that he (which would be worst case scenario) is going nowhere near my beloved Tau.
> 
> That all said, I hope you DA guys get good rules, you've certainly gone long enough at almost the bottom of the barrel.


Allegedly guy who wrote the Skaven codex, Vector or something - don't play Fantasy so not familiar with their writers - so I'm hoping for a good deal, I'm just cautious since it will be his first 40k codex. 


Is that sarcasm?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Ace. 
Looks like the RW battleforce has been re-cut with the 'new' bikes? :read:

This is why I got those three from you Bits, now I can expand my third squadron. :so_happy:


Oh, and I frikkin' love the codex cover!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Tawa said:


> Ace.
> Looks like the RW battleforce has been re-cut with the 'new' bikes? :read:
> 
> This is why I got those three from you Bits, now I can expand my third squadron. :so_happy:
> ...


Indeed, that cover looks like Raymond Swanland art.

Hmm... all of those catalogue entries are interesting. Are those pages from the January White Dwarf?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Indeed, that cover looks Luke Raymond Swanland art.
> 
> Hmm... all of those catalogue entries are interesting. Are those pages from the January White Dwarf?


yes they are indeed, and those with good eyes may have also spotted more hobbit related stuff in top corner of the price page....


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Is it just me or do them Deathwing Knights look a bit yellow? It might just be the photos.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

SonofVulkan said:


> Is it just me or do them Deathwing Knights look a bit yellow? It might just be the photos.


its difficult to really say, im really not a fan of this new style photography they are using in the magazine, but yeah they do look a bit on the yellow side, could be the magazine,or the camera or the web, but as long as the are grey crack coloured when we take them out of the box thats all that counts!k:


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

im not a fan of the leaked pics weve been getting on the last couple of releases they make things seem awfull but the real models are nice


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> its difficult to really say, im really not a fan of this new style photography they are using in the magazine, but yeah they do look a bit on the yellow side, could be the magazine,or the camera or the web, but as long as the are grey crack coloured when we take them out of the box thats all that counts!k:


There is so much truth in that last line that its scary.

I honestly hadn't paid too close attention to the hue of the models, they just look like Deathwing and that's all I saw. Anyway, I'm looking forward to these sets coming out. To me, they look very nice.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> I may pic it up too, I'm just hoping it may be a plastic kit like the Chaos Aspiring Champion, however, I'm sure it'll be finecast.
> 
> Anyway, I hope no one minds me sharing my Belial.


Not bad. I laughed when I saw the new one because I took the old captain model and just made him look taller and gave him a hood and wings...so the official version is just wingless! :laugh: Might have to get a picture sometime.



MetalHandkerchief said:


> Are you seeing the same models as I am? Or have I had a brain aneurysm affecting my geometric pattern recognition?


It's possible. You might want to get that checked out. Honestly though I wouldn't say DA and Chaos have gotten bad models but DA, Chaos, Neocron, DE, BA, and SW have. There's stuff I like and don't like with every set but some of these design aspects I saw coming miles away. I'm largely happy DA isn't just the first 45% of C:SM for now at least I guess.

And I agree with the flier design, I didn't really love the Imperial fighter concept but this isn't much of a surprise beyond it improving on the Talon.



Loli said:


> Allegedly guy who wrote the Skaven codex, Vector or something - don't play Fantasy so not familiar with their writers - so I'm hoping for a good deal, I'm just cautious since it will be his first 40k codex.
> 
> 
> Is that sarcasm?


Jeremy Vetock. You might recognize him as the name before MATT WARD as one of the 6th Ed. Rulebook writers. So at least he should be familiar with the system. Don't play fantasy either though. Have heard people liked his book for that but that might not mean 



bitsandkits said:


> its difficult to really say, im really not a fan of this new style photography they are using in the magazine, but yeah they do look a bit on the yellow side, could be the magazine,or the camera or the web, but as long as the are grey crack coloured when we take them out of the box thats all that counts!k:


I don't care what sorcery they use in the magazine. My Deathwing will be the same tan they've been since 3rd edition anyway! :laugh:


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

So what's up with my friend crying this was written by Matt Ward??


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I'm not convinced by them, they feel like Black Templars 2.0, to fancy and flamboyant.


+1 on this and more, the speeder is awful, and as I feared/predicted a fuck ton of iconography that would get in your way, plastered all over the minis, hate to be a naysayer but a thumbs down from me, it could have been something special but it was fugly and predictable!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Arcane said:


> So what's up with my friend crying this was written by Matt Ward??


Matt Ward fanboy?


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

No he was claiming the codex DA was written by Matt Ward.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I am stoked for this release. Most of the models are ace in my opinion (Land Speeder not so much bu the flying church looks hilarious!) and the book has a very good author (Vetock has had a hand in not just writing the Skaven book but also the new Orcs and Goblins book as well as the Ogre Kingdoms book. He makes good books that are very balanced in game terms.).


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Arcane said:


> No he was claiming the codex DA was written by Matt Ward.


That's what the rumors were suggesting, likely because DA are marines and Matt Ward apparently has man-love for spesh mareenz and that's all the internet needs to not care about real info. 

White Dwarf seems to think otherwise though.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Wasn't there mention in another rumors thread about a box of marines that are covered in DA icons?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Arcane said:


> No he was claiming the codex DA was written by Matt Ward.


Dear sweet jesus..... :shok:


----------



## Cappizzano (Jun 18, 2012)

I was so set on building up my IG Army, but now I am having second thoughts! I have the DA bug in a bad way!


----------



## Imwookie2 (Jul 14, 2010)

Oldman78 said:


> +1 on this and more, the speeder is awful, and as I feared/predicted a fuck ton of iconography that would get in your way, plastered all over the minis, hate to be a naysayer but a thumbs down from me, it could have been something special but it was fugly and predictable!!!!!!!!!


I have to agree with you two....the new models are overdone. Its like they took space marines covered them in glue and dipped them in a DA bits box. Sadly most of GWs models have been this way recently. Even the necrons, they all of the sudden started wearing crowns and stuff. I wish GW would concentrate more on making the models look more realistic instead of just covering them with as much crap as they can. 

I was really excited about this release....now im not. Hopefully they will look better in person.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

the models look fantastic and im really glad there covered in DA icons , tbh some the ravenwing models look a bit strange but im sure it just the pics , i felt the same about the heldrake until i saw it in the flesh, as to belial i like the model he looks very commanding , yes there no movement in the model but i for one will be getting him to lead my deathwing.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I was at first horrified. Especially when I saw that Land Speeder... But then I saw the Apothecary biker... Sweet Jesus... Must... Resist... 

Promissed myself not to buy anything before I had finished my Space Wolves battleforce and Dark Vengeance box, but... uh... eh... Lets just say that the Dark Angels in the DV are underpowered and need some more bikers and HQ units to balance it out... Yes... Thats it... Yes...


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Doelago said:


> I was at first horrified. Especially when I saw that Land Speeder... But then I saw the Apothecary biker... Sweet Jesus... Must... Resist...
> 
> Promissed myself not to buy anything before I had finished my Space Wolves battleforce and Dark Vengeance box, but... uh... eh... Lets just say that the Dark Angels in the DV are underpowered and need some more bikers and HQ units to balance it out... Yes... Thats it... Yes...


I've thought some very similar thoughts and now waiting for the new DA codex to come out and determine what in it I want to use to bring the DV DA up to 1,500 points.


----------



## Brother Droopy (Jun 14, 2011)

I think I've got the "I've played the army for years now they're in a box set and everyone's going to jump on the band wagon" blues. 

I love that I'm getting a new codex. I'm not looking forward to everyone and their brother playing them.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Brother Droopy said:


> I think I've got the "I've played the army for years now they're in a box set and everyone's going to jump on the band wagon" blues.
> 
> I love that I'm getting a new codex. I'm not looking forward to everyone and their brother playing them.


This. I'm the only person I've come across in RL to actually play Unforgiven - no your poorly re-painted Ultrasmurfs do not count! :ireful2:


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Happened to me with DE and will now happen with DA (and it will happen with Eldar).

Ah well, I don't game that much now... just going to have to make sure that when I do, I have the best looking army.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Brother Droopy said:


> I think I've got the "I've played the army for years now they're in a box set and everyone's going to jump on the band wagon" blues.


Well, I do believe that GW intends for that to happen. Give it awhile and it'll wear off.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Every time an old army gets redone and its old playerbase doesn't like the new playerbase it reminds me of an old band releasing a new hit record then everyone gets on about how they heard about the band before anyone else.


----------



## Kastle (Feb 28, 2010)

its called the hippster nerd phenomenon, apparently its only cool to be a nerd about something if you were in on he ground floor, never mind that more people in the hobby the better the hobby is for it over all


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Kastle said:


> its called the hippster nerd phenomenon, apparently its only cool to be a nerd about something if you were in on he ground floor, never mind that more people in the hobby the better the hobby is for it over all


Very well put. The more players, the better. Ateast every other game with my monthly group has someone asking what we are doing and, on one occasion, buying DV.


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS (May 21, 2010)

Finally, a fluffy spam bike army! I wonder if they will try to pull something off for the White Scars. That would be totally awesome as well. It would boost the hell out of White Scar fans.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Seems the White Dwarf arrived half a month early this time. Wasn`t expecting to get my hands on it before the 15th of January when they usually pop up at my local super market, lol.

Having seen the Nephilin Jetfighter from a few different angels now I have started to like it. Still hate the Dark Talon though. 

I see the logic behind the Land Speeder`s gunner position, as its supposed to be a preachers pulpit (from where he preaches death), but it still ugly as fuck. 

Also, Plasma Cannon Terminators FTW.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Doelago said:


> Having seen the Nephilin Jetfighter _from a few different angels_ now I have started to like it.


Very punny. :wink:


----------



## Brother Belphor (Jul 26, 2012)

Doelago said:


> Seems the White Dwarf arrived half a month early this time. Wasn`t expecting to get my hands on it before the 15th of January when they usually pop up at my local super market, lol.


 thanks but here in Holland the White Dwarf hasn't arrived yet. so i'm watching this forum with the greatest of interest.
But none the less it gives me time to save some money to buy new figs :grin::grin:


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

what date is the preorders up , do we know?


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

kickboxerdog said:


> what date is the preorders up , do we know?


Preorders usually go up the Saturday the new WD comes out. So... this Saturday should be it.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Arcane said:


> Every time an old army gets redone and its old playerbase doesn't like the new playerbase it reminds me of an old band releasing a new hit record then everyone gets on about how they heard about the band before anyone else.


Having had a DA army for several editions now I've had time to contemplate that. I don't really care for flavor of the month players in a way, but someone to play is better than no one...and with them you get something new to play more often so it's win/win.




Jace of Ultramar said:


> Preorders usually go up the Saturday the new WD comes out. So... this Saturday should be it.


I thought someone said the 5th what with new years weekend and all.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm not sure if its the 5th since I believe the WD should be out this Saturday and I think preorders should be up by that time too. New Years Eve is Monday and New Years Day is Tuesday, that shouldn't hinder a Saturday release date.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

kickboxerdog said:


> what date is the preorders up , do we know?


Pre-Orders start on the 5th of January according to White Dwarf, and the actual release is the 12th of January.


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh, I DO like those little fliers...


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Is it January 12 yet?!?!


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Is it January 12 yet?!?!


Yes


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Yes


:shok:ZOMG!!!!!!!!!:shok:


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Yes


You sir, are a bad, bad man. 

Anyhoo, thats my Pred Executioner built, ready for a lick of paint before spending more money on the rest of this lovely stuff (except that god-awful speeder that looks like it forcibly rammed the back end of his wing man, just to "see what would happen". Stop experimenting - it'll only lead to tears and medication.)

Being a DA newbie I'm really looking forward to the 'Dex. . . .

. . . just wish I could finish one army before starting a new one. :laugh:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

DecrepitDragon said:


> . . . just wish I could finish one army before starting a new one. :laugh:


Yes, the DA will be a slow build for me.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

DecrepitDragon said:


> You sir, are a bad, bad man.
> Being a DA newbie I'm really looking forward to the 'Dex. . . .
> 
> . . . just wish I could finish one army before starting a new one. :laugh:


Being an owner of the 3rd and 4th edition codex's so am I  They've been playable but here's to hoping they aren't a couple pages of C:SM with a unique rule tossed in.

Course this might put a dent in my getting Chaos and Orks painted... better get that done in the next couple weeks. Only sad part is I wont get to add to those armies because this has priorities  (and who knows what that isn't apparent by the new models).


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

DecrepitDragon said:


> . . . just wish I could finish one army


Wait, there's a way to finish an army? :shok:


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

nevynxxx said:


> Wait, there's a way to finish an army? :shok:


No, it's a myth. No-one ever finishes collecting an army - they just give up.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Sethis said:


> No, it's a myth. No-one ever finishes collecting an army - they just give up.


Noooo!


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Yup. Never going to be done until you yourself are done and in the ground. I will say that I am not looking forward to the massive influx of people switching codci when it comes out. Stick with what you like not the flavor of the half-year.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

High_Seraph said:


> I will say that I am not looking forward to the massive influx of people switching codci when it comes out. Stick with what you like not the flavor of the half-year.


Well you're always going to have those "flavor of the month" players and people who are just new and that's just what they see. Plus us who have been playing for several editions and even still have metal Deathwing.

I'm not really looking forward to seeing everyone suddenly running the same army I've been playing forever as if it suddenly started existing just now. Of course that's one reason for running a second army.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

High_Seraph said:


> Yup. Never going to be done until you yourself are done and in the ground. I will say that I am not looking forward to the massive influx of people switching codci when it comes out. Stick with what you like not the flavor of the half-year.


I can see your point there mate, but to be fair, dont you think you are being just a touch too generalistic?

I'm new to DA. I certainly dont feel like I'm joining the "flavour of the half-year" club. I'm simply starting a new army because the ten thousand points of other 40k armies I own are on the shelf for one reason or another.

You certainly do get the odd "band-wagoner", but lets remember to put new green paint on our brushes, not tar.


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Those who are talking about seeing the jetfighter from other angles...

care to share with the rest of the class?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Arcane said:


> Those who are talking about seeing the jetfighter from other angles...
























































Yes, magnetic boots and flying upside down. No, flip your fucking monitor. 

There are more pics in the battle report but they decided that they`d cram 8 pictures per page in so they are all horribly small and my iPad`s camera cant really pick out the detail on photos that size.


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

People who don't want bandwagoners are crazy without them gw wouldn't release cerytain codexes. for intance necrons with no bandwagoners would have had 2 players were I game that's only 2 people buying the new stuff. one wasn't even gonna buy any and without the money from the bAndwagoners gw couldn't continue to inprove there sculpts hobby centres etc.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

i personally not seen these pics from the WD http://pinsofwar.com/more-dark-angels/ thought id just drop a link if someone hasnt


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Oh, sweet. Those are awesome! Thanks for sharing :grin:


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

Karyudo-DS said:


> Well you're always going to have those "flavor of the month" players and people who are just new and that's just what they see. Plus us who have been playing for several editions and even still have metal Deathwing.
> 
> I'm not really looking forward to seeing everyone suddenly running the same army I've been playing forever as if it suddenly started existing just now. Of course that's one reason for running a second army.


Your second army is quite clearly a bandwagon jump, I've been collecting your second army for years etc etc. :wink:


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

For me it is less bandwagon and more waiting for the rules to update before I bother with the army.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

Death Shroud said:


> Your second army is quite clearly a bandwagon jump, I've been collecting your second army for years etc etc. :wink:


Waaaah? Nooo...

*eyes Maulerfiend*

That erm... was my third-ish. Second was Eldar! :laugh:



Only thing about the badnwagon that bothers me is suddenly seeing everyone at the party wearing the same dress whether I own that particular "dress" or not. Course people seem to focus on the Space Marine dresses recent or not anyway.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Bandwagoners, luv em, wait til the nex dex release buy all the shit they now wanna shift dirt cheap. Most of my older Chaos minis were gained this way.

Try to steer it back onto subject,
I can see sad DA faces when they open the thread and have to wade through bandwagoner posts to find any actual DA info. :wink:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, DA for me is a second army (since I got a 'dex, Sammael, and Ravenwing last year) and not a bandwagon jump. I'm so looking forward to these new models though.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

Just a word of caution to everyone jumping at the chance to pre-order all of his DA goodness. Some of these models may not be worth getting. After being burned by pyrovores, praetorians/lychguard (I bought 3 boxes), and tervigons. I looked before I lept this time and didn't pre-order the mutilators, lucked out there!

Is there reasons to buy the new kits when you can just use the termies you have now and add some bits from eBay (Space Wolves termie apothecary bit for the win!)? I'd advise you pre-order the codex and then get the other stuff you need after you've read the rules. Otherwise you might end up with buyers remorse. Not saying don't buy any but they won't run out of models so I suggest you only pre-order the codex. Proxy everything else in friendly games and see what's worth buying. The only way to change the way GW does stuff is to vote with our wallets.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Sort of what I plan to do. Order the Codex and 5 or so boxes of DW.

Then, sit and read the codex about 8 times.

Then get on to building.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Arm-mounted Plasma Cannon? Awesome.

There's also a Terminator with some kind of Power Pick (?) and Storm Shield. Could be cool.


----------



## Dom1905 (Nov 10, 2012)

Not sure if this has been posted already, but some *NEW PICS HERE!*


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Sweet pics, thanks for sharing Dom.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Ermagewd!

- Anti-air fliers (avenger mega cannon!)
- Darkshroud Land Speeders!
- AV14 Land Speeder Vengeance!

All is good


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> All is good


Are you sure? You're getting my hope up, Spanner. I don't want to go with the idea that all is good if you're not absolutely sure!


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

not sure if this has been posted 
: http://latabernadelaurana.blogspot.c...warf-casi.html


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

im not to much of a fan of the new asmodai model if that is him


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

seermaster said:


> not sure if this has been posted
> : http://latabernadelaurana.blogspot.co.uk/2012/12/rumores-fotos-de-la-white-dwarf-casi.html


You may want to edit that link...

edit: I found it.... Link above works.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Absolutely love the new DA stuff. Really very cool indeed! :grin:


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm still trying to decide what I think of the new Nephilim and Dark Talon. I remember thinking that the Stormtalon needed wings to make it look good... and now that I see the Dark Talon, I think to myself that the wings _help_, but it would look better if the engines and wings were mounted where the Stormtalons's turbines were... oh well. I'll probably kitbash the whole thing to make them look a little bit more streamlined.

I read a rumor somewhere that Sammael's landspeeder would unlock scoring speeders. Any way someone can confirm that? or if it's a true FA/Troops change, to make a full speeder army?


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Has anyone posted all the pictures from Bell Of Lost Souls?


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Bell of Lost souls has links to a bunch of pictures, kind of blurry but not too bad. I think some are old as well.

Also found this link: http://the-deathwing.blogspot.co.uk/2012/12/more-yes-more-new-pictures.html

Some neat photos there. I personally have not seen these but they may be out on heresy already.

Cheers,
Chaosftw


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Being a BA player I am excited to see all this new apothecary stuff...much kitbashing will come if there isn't to much DA heraldry on the torsos, backpacks and narcathium arms. The terminator apothecary looks so good! I will have a hard time not expanding my Dark Vengeance guys...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Really digging all of it except the new Landspeeder, something about it is just odd. The rest of the new Ravenwing models are sweet though.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Those pics are awesome, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> Really digging all of it except the new Landspeeder, something about it is just odd. The rest of the new Ravenwing models are sweet though.


It does, mostly think it's the gunner struck out in the front but I guess he is a speesh mareenz. Lowest priority for me I think but a speeder with cannons is an interesting idea.

Wish we could read the Deathwing rules but those pictures make it look like claw-n-cyclone may indeed be a no-go. Pity because I really like the Deathwing Lightingclaw arms.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The new death wing elites are sweet looking though.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

GW has posted this vid.
Might be related to DA, guess pre-orders go up on the 5th.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Lmao... ooo fancy text fading in and out to creepy music lol


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Really digging all of it except the new Landspeeder, something about it is just odd. The rest of the new Ravenwing models are sweet though.


I hate it... unless its got some better armour a larger speeder with plasma cannons is still a speeder and will always die like one.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

From people who have seem the white dwarf I guess it gets a cover save all the time or a modifier to its save. Not really up on 6th ed rules yet.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Faiet212 has the Jan Release List:



> Here are the parts that matter of the latest order forms from GW for January!!! Along with the prices of course. Dark Angels are here in full force, and at least for the first half of the month there is mostly the codex, command squads, Dark Talon, Vengeance, and Battle force. A couple characters as well. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> Product Name Contents Order From Release Date US/D
> ...


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Zion said:


> Faiet212 has the Jan Release List:



Got to say that list of prices was fairly disappointing. The Stormtalon is $30 less than the Dark Talon, and is obviously made of at least partially the same sprue, however because they add the components for a pair of kits, they have to increase the price significantly for a similar model. The DW squad is the same way; $10 higher than a GK Termie box for the same amount of models, because of all the extra plastic. I'm certain there won't be any additional torsos to squeeze extra guys out of it.

Most likely I'll end up buying a single Dark Talon and then possibly a Stormtalon and modding one or the other to save cash, and possibly alot of kitbashing on Deathwing, just because those prices are too high.

Bits places are gonna be in love, though.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

dont forget the deathwing box is a triple kit, its deathwing,deathwing command and knights, dark talon is priced the same as the hell drake so no real surprise.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Wouldn't be surprised if there was another across the board price increase to other codex models to match those prices also.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

scscofield said:


> Wouldn't be surprised if there was another across the board price increase to other codex models to match those prices also.


happens every year in june i think, so i wouldnt bet against it either.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Just curious, but, has there ever been a year where a price increase did not occur?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Just curious, but, has there ever been a year where a price increase did not occur?


Way back long before the grey appeared in my beard.:wink:


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Viscount Vash said:


> Way back long before the grey appeared in my beard.:wink:


I forget, was that before or after breathing was invented?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Annual price rises seem to have started around the time indies started trading online amd selling at a discount and when the elextronics industry banned lead and switched to tin based solder creating a huge surge in the price of white metal. Prior to 2005 prices were fairly stable, but they did increase but it was never as drastic or as wide spread as it is now, i seem to remember there was quite a jump when they switched from lead to pewter, but the cast quality was so much better people didnt mi d paying more


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't get why people don't expect price increases. The entire economy is built around infinite growth. That means there has to be inflation.

The Blue Line is the *lowest* you should expect the price rise to be each year....


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Price hikes - always expected, never enjoyed, continually endured.

Take the codex for example - around 70% of the price of the main rulebook, but with less than 25% of the pages. GW goes ka-ching all the way to the bank.

On the other hand, if I didn't have my gaming, I'd probably be pimping cars or drinking myself into an early grave out of sheer boredom, so I have to ask myself: which is the least expensive, yet most fun option that doesn't involve head-on collisions with stationary objects, or rapidly expanding and failing organs?

_:sigh. . . reaches for wallet, glancing at deathwing. . . grumble: _


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

nevynxxx said:


> I don't get why people don't expect price increases. The entire economy is built around infinite growth. That means there has to be inflation.
> 
> The Blue Line is the *lowest* you should expect the price rise to be each year....



We expect price rises, I think the issue with many is the amount it actually rises that people have issue with.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Loli said:


> We expect price rises, I think the issue with many is the amount it actually rises that people have issue with.


This. Very much this. I can take a price increase, its OK, I understand. Economy can be a bitch at times. But the fact that I remember buying Codex`s for 16€, when they now cost 40€ is beyond redemption. I will not be buying anything apart from the most essential things from now on, compared to the past when I bought anything and everything. Fuck them and their prices.

I doubt I will get the Codex for the Dark Angels, since I can get a squad or two`s worth of bikes for the price. And really, I dont even play the game to start of with (yet I have three copies of the rulebook... Uh...). Might get it later on, depends on what people think about it.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

I plan to get the codex then convert a bunch of models I currently owned for a theme army using the rules. Same with the CSM army I am assembling. The prices of new have made it where custom converting us a more viable idea to me.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Doelago said:


> This. Very much this. I can take a price increase, its OK, I understand. Economy can be a bitch at times. But the fact that I remember buying Codex`s for 16€, when they now cost 40€ is beyond redemption. I will not be buying anything apart from the most essential things from now on, compared to the past when I bought anything and everything. Fuck them and their prices.


Yeah iI was talking to a friend about this just the other weekend. One of the main reasons I got into this hobby was because of my paper round. I earned £36 a week, and for that iI was able to get reasonable started. iI was able to afford my first codex, troop box set, a blister, some glue and a few odds and ends. And was able to experiment with other new codices, get into Black Libraries material, try Fantasy, with out it being too costly for me and still let me save money for other interests. Now if I were in the same position as I was then all iI could get was the codex and would take me a month and a half to get something somewhat usable that doesn't include the paints and glue I'm just referring usable pointwise. 

I will have to pdf most of the codices since iI can't afford to buy those for the armies iI don't collect despite me wanting too.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Some poorly translated Italian for you with some rules (from the BoLS Forums):



> It's just the Dreadnought. DA Dreadnoughts can purchase an offhand autocannon or missile launcher as normal, upgrade their primary gun as normal, or replace both arms with a pair of matching guns to be deemed "Mortis."
> 
> one character prevents you from taking allies from Guard.
> 
> ...


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

So we lose Company Vets? That's a damn shame - we don't need or want those PoS Vanguards. All we wanted was special ammo and cheaper combi-weapons, perhaps with the ability to gain certain USRs. :angry:

Still, DW troops as standard sounds decent. Also, 


Zion said:


> New aircraft is introduced into the codex DA will not be the storm Talon.
> 
> That would be the tempest from above


doesn't sound quite right, as we have clearly seen pics of the new flier with the Avenger Bolt Cannon - that's nowhere near a Tempest.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

If True:


Not sure if iI like the Deathwing as default troops. While I really like it, since it gives some flexibility to the HQ but aside from a fluff point of view there will be no real reason to take Belial if he stays as he is in the 4ed codex. 

Though the main highlight for me from that list is the possible change to Chapter Tactics and a Chapter Tax as the new SM trend. Though that being the case of I hope they clear out the Ultra specials then, keep 1 maybe 2 clear the rest out. Though this being the case iI hope my beloved Iron Hands get more than a casual mention. Though that's a discussion for another time. 

The dread thing is a disappointment, just equipping two guns to be considered Mortis? Lame.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Loli said:


> Though that being the case of I hope they clear out the Ultra specials then, keep 1 maybe 2 clear the rest out. Though this being the case iI hope my beloved Iron Hands get more than a casual mention.


More chance of the squats coming back than the new dex having less of a UM focus I'm afraid.

I wish it weren't so, the feel of the previous edition dex I liked, much more of a focus on the Astartes as a multi faceted whole rather than just the smurfs.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

With the focus on allies and whatnot I see no reason for you to expect smurf overload again. I am betting you see more chapters.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

scscofield said:


> With the focus on allies and whatnot I see no reason for you to expect smurf overload again. I am betting you see more chapters.


Guess it depends on who writes the book. DA is what the second dex to go out after 6th hit? This one might give us some idea of how allies will be framed in new books.


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Its gonna be use this brand new 70 dollar model ans you can unlock more ally foc slots!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Here, have some on topic stuff. From *Faeit212*:



> * January Products Launch Brief: Details *
> 
> 
> ​ ​ Look what was dropped into the inbox this morning. A copy of the "January new products launch brief". So pics aside, here are the details of what is being released and goes up for pre-order tomorrow. If you have not read one of these in the past, its an interesting read. Also of note is that there are some bundles not available in the US.
> ...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Sweet as sound by the sounds of it the Nephilim Jetfighter is pretty much just a Storm Raven. I was a little concerned that it had to be equipped with that bolt cannon but it appears you can keep the las cannons on it and just swap the heavy bolters out for AC's and boom instant cool looking Storm Raven with zero in the way of hard conversion work. That said I'll probably put the AC's where the LC's are and the LC's where the HB's are. Or just count the bolt cannon as a twin linked AC.

Happy news. Interesting that you still need to pay the Beliel tax.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Imma gettin' me a WD tomorrow!


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Belial looks like he has to use the little terminators room. 

Other than that, fucking brilliant.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

Besides for the bikes, I'm not really liking the models. I prefer the Dark Vengeance models over these new models. I hate the helmetless terminators. Thats just retarded. Can they really not have their helmets? I like some of their weapons, but very let down. I think the last edition models were given better respect. The codex looks cool, I just think they are trying too much. So what? So now they are all going to be over fifty bucks! I swear... they look to be getting rid of collectors.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

ckcrawford said:


> Besides for the bikes, I'm not really liking the models. I prefer the Dark Vengeance models over these new models. I hate the helmetless terminators. Thats just retarded. Can they really not have their helmets? I like some of their weapons, but very let down. I think the last edition models were given better respect. The codex looks cool, I just think they are trying too much. So what? So now they are all going to be over fifty bucks! I swear... they look to be getting rid of collectors.












Odd, I see Terminators with helmets.

And they're the same kit as these guys:










Which means that you can have helmets if you want them.

The other ones without helmets are older models (I'm positive the "I need to pee" Belial has been around longer than I've been playing). So no, the older models were not exactly somehow better. 

Collectors are the ones who pay big bucks for items, not casual fans so I'd say it's the other way around. Casual fans can't afford this stuff, but hardcore collectors will find a way regardless.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

That must be one hell of a kit to be able to make two squads that are so different


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> That must be one hell of a kit to be able to make two squads that are so different


http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440160a&prodId=prod1830078a

You can flip through the pictures here.

And here are the sprues:


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

That Balial model... there was something I didn't like and I think it's definitely the feet position. If they pointed a little outwards it would look a whole lot better...


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm in love with the aircraft :blush:


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

TheReverend said:


> That Balial model... there was something I didn't like and I think it's definitely the feet position. If they pointed a little outwards it would look a whole lot better...


Agreed. 

Personally, I like Asmodi and will probably pick him up as well as the Standard Bearer if my LGS happens to order it.


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

TheReverend said:


> That Balial model... there was something I didn't like and I think it's definitely the feet position. If they pointed a little outwards it would look a whole lot better...


Thankfully it's glorious quality Finecast and thus can be cut easily with a cold spoon and repositioned, or maybe just warm water or something. I would agree though, the feet just look awkwardly placed, should be an easy fix.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Saturday edition of WD daily is up on the GW site featuring the new DA.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jace of Ultramar said:


> Saturday edition of WD daily is up on the GW site featuring the new DA.


Wasn't sure to begin with, but that land speeder vengeance now gives me a warm fuzzy feeling......


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Don't know if this has been posted before but after some very intense squinting at the WD Company Veterans are staying for the DA... no jump pack options, which is irritating for me.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Jacobite said:


> Don't know if this has been posted before but after some very intense squinting at the WD Company Veterans are staying for the DA... no jump pack options, which is irritating for me.


Yup, they're in the Dark Angels' Elite section on the GW site. No Vanguard Vets though.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Zion said:


> No Vanguard Vets though.


*sigh* That's a pain in the ass if you want to use the codex as a platform for a first company army thats not DA.

Ah well the chances of me actually using the VV with 1st Company in anything other than a Apoc game are slim to none anyway so its doesn't make too much of a difference.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

*Phew* But do they get special ammunition? I hate Vanguard with a passion... 
Also, Jump Packs aren't a requirement per se, as Black Knights appear to fulfill the fast heavy hitters role.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> *Phew* But do they get special ammunition? I hate Vanguard with a passion...
> Also, Jump Packs aren't a requirement per se, as Black Knights appear to fulfill the fast heavy hitters role.


Well they are the Sternguard Vets....so likely


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I assumed that by "Company Veterans are staying", this eliminated the proposal of Sternguard/Vanguard divisions within the DA, instead maintaining the generic ones. For it would make little sense to have one without the other, no?


----------



## Karyudo-DS (Nov 7, 2009)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> I assumed that by "Company Veterans are staying", this eliminated the proposal of Sternguard/Vanguard divisions within the DA, instead maintaining the generic ones. For it would make little sense to have one without the other, no?


Make sense or not though they seem to be in the DA section anyway. Even if the Company Veteran's swiss-army-knife-selection of weapons has grown it seems odd to randomly include kit like that. Not that some of GW's kits aren't odd anyway.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> *Phew* But do they get special ammunition? I hate Vanguard with a passion...
> Also, Jump Packs aren't a requirement per se, as Black Knights appear to fulfill the fast heavy hitters role.


Squinting as I am, it doesn't look like they do.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

That Dark Talon I think could to a good conversion for a sisters of battle avenger striker fighter, piloted by a sister instead of it being part of the Imperial Navy.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Do special ammo? Seems weird. 

Honestly, I was planning on buying the talon and using it for the other marine armies. Those wings really round the profile out well. It has the standard gearset, correct?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

gen.ahab said:


> Do special ammo? Seems weird.
> 
> Honestly, I was planning on buying the talon and using it for the other marine armies. Those wings really round the profile out well. It has the standard gearset, correct?


Yes and no. If you count the Avenger Bolt Cannon as twinlinked assault cannons then yes it does, which honestly isn't that big a leap to make. Anybody who says no I frankly think needs a kick in the happy sacks.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Jacobite said:


> Yes and no. If you count the Avenger Bolt Cannon as twinlinked assault cannons then yes it does, which honestly isn't that big a leap to make. Anybody who says no I frankly think needs a kick in the happy sacks.


The fighter comes with twin-linked Lascannons as standard. Which ARE available to the Stormtalon. Just need to not assemble the twin linked heavy bolter and call the missiles on the wings the missile of choice (typhoon or skyhammer)


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Stephen_Newman said:


> The fighter comes with twin-linked Lascannons as standard. Which ARE available to the Stormtalon. Just need to not assemble the twin linked heavy bolter and call the missiles on the wings the missile of choice (typhoon or skyhammer)


Doesn't a Storm Talon have to take twinlinked assault cannons though? Can't they not be changed?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Jacobite said:


> Doesn't a Storm Talon have to take twinlinked assault cannons though? Can't they not be changed?


Yeah, I'm sure it's the heavy bolters that can be swapped out not the assault cannons....


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Do you think it could represent an avenger?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Do you think it could represent an avenger?


That ones a bit harder seeing as you need a rear facing defensive heavy stubber (or it might be an autocannon, don't have the rules handy). It's certainly got everything else right there. Shapes a little different, a bit more boxy than the slimmer Avenger but nothing stupidly different. We aren't talking Eldar type difference in shape.


----------

